

Erlang/OTP on android - setori88
http://www.burbas.se/artiklar/erlang-for-the-android-plattform/

======
angusgr
I <3 Erlang and this seems like a cool idea and all, but I'm struggling to
think of the exact use anyone is likely to put it to.

If you want to do Android UI, I'm sure JInterface will compile against Dalvik
but it's also fairly dated and in need of some love. I didn't find programming
Java against it to be particularly pleasant in its current form.

OTOH, being able to program full Android applications in Erlang would be
extremely cool, but probably not possible unless someone does a load more R&D.

Am I missing something?

~~~
tlack
CouchDB is written in Erlang and Android is one of their targets so that you
can write native mobile applications that sync their databases once you are
back online.

~~~
angusgr
OK. Except, 'CouchOne Mobile for Android' seems to come as a complete package
with Android SDK bindings. As you'd expect, no Erlang required/mentioned.

I'd be interested to know if an Erlang VM is actually included in the CouchOne
for Android package, and, if so, is it possible (or useful) to spin up another
node on the phone and connect them natively?

~~~
burbas
I have not tried, but I can not see why it should not work to spin up two
separate VMs and connect them. The distribution between phones is however
tested and works.

CouchDB have a git repository with Erlang/OTP for android:
<https://github.com/apage43/otp> (Switch branch to Android).

